# Wanted - First Audax/light tourer



## Dharma Wheel (17 Oct 2011)

Hi All, 

As posted here: https://www.cyclechat.net/

I am on the scout for my first Audax bike as i am leaping off my hybrid.

I have about £500-600 to spend. And I assume i would need a 52cm frame (169cm 29inch inside leg?)....maybe a 54?

If anybody knows of anyhting that's going please let me know

Surosa Audax, Tifosi CK7, Ribble Audax so on, so on.

I am based in the united states of North Yorkshire.

Cheers.


----------



## Mark Grant (17 Oct 2011)

Looked at your other thread, Spa cycles have the Dawes clubman for £630. linky


----------



## Mark Grant (17 Oct 2011)

Dawes Galaxy on the CTC site

Galaxy


----------



## Dharma Wheel (18 Oct 2011)

Cheers Mark,

Have considered the Clubman before, will get to Spa cycles and have a look.

Think the Galaxy would be too 'tour-ish' for me. Need something a little more nimble to keep up with my lycra wearing road riding friends.


----------



## Dharma Wheel (26 Oct 2011)

Need to drop my budget to buy a bike shed now.

£400

Tricross comp would go down lovely. anybody got one up for grabs?


----------



## Mark Grant (30 Oct 2011)

http://forum.ctc.org.uk/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=57117


----------



## Dharma Wheel (31 Oct 2011)

you are a hard worker Mark, hats off to you.

Still a little more than i can afford at the moment.

Still need sub £400.


----------



## theloafer (22 Nov 2011)

Dharma Wheel said:


> you are a hard worker Mark, hats off to you.
> 
> Still a little more than i can afford at the moment.
> 
> Still need sub £400.


how about this one
i was going to get this but went for a boardman cx team fron flank37 of this forum

http://forum.ctc.org.uk/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=56730


----------



## theloafer (22 Nov 2011)

theloafer said:


> how about this one
> i was going to get this but went for a boardman cx team fron flank37 of this forum
> 
> http://forum.ctc.org.uk/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=56730


 
just thought will be getting rid of my trek1000 to make space might do you its a triple 50-39-30 11-27 has lots of marks about it has a rack fitted 52 cm has now got sks guards on as i was going to be my winter hack in county durham if interested


----------



## Dharma Wheel (7 Dec 2011)

theloafer said:


> just thought will be getting rid of my trek1000 to make space might do you its a triple 50-39-30 11-27 has lots of marks about it has a rack fitted 52 cm has now got sks guards on as i was going to be my winter hack in county durham if interested
> View attachment 4889


 
OOH how much?


----------



## theloafer (8 Dec 2011)

hi dharma
was thinking some thing poss £200 ono ... as i said in my other post it has lots of scuff,s and marks but rides well and is in good order


----------



## Cyclist33 (8 Dec 2011)

Snap it up!!

Stu


----------



## Tynan (8 Dec 2011)

52, wasn;t aware they made them that small, it's got no head tube!


----------



## theloafer (10 Dec 2011)

theloafer said:


> hi dharma
> was thinking some thing poss £200 ono ... as i said in my other post it has lots of scuff,s and marks but rides well and is in good order


 
just to let you know dharma i am about 5`6 inside leg 30" fits great stem was flipped over to give a more upright comfy ride (not head down @rse up ) and centre of bb to top of seat tube IS 52 cm poss chuck in a cateye micro wirless puter


----------



## Dharma Wheel (10 Dec 2011)

Sweet talking the wife as we speak. I will PM you.


----------

